# I'm opening up a New Restaurant



## KayJoe (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

I'm Kevin, I'm new to this forum and this is my very first post. 

I'm in the process of opening up a new themed restaurant in Gujarat, India (My Hometown). Being a beginner at this, I wanted to take opinions and suggestions from you guys over how to go about with the business-related activities that until now, I've had no clue about. I've browsed through this forum extensively and I can conclude that you guys really know your food.

I'll be posting suggestion requirements on:

1) Restaurant Human Resource Management - I have a 20 seater, 100 person capacity restaurant and on a good day I see about 180 visitors (This was of course, Pre-Covid). I'm lookig to hire one really experienced Restaurant Manager and 5 busboys. Since you guys do have adequate experience in this, is there something I'm missing here? Feel free to let me know 

2) Suggestions on sourcing supplies and disposables

3) Suggestions on sourcing decor and furniture-related items. 

I'm glad to be part of this community and I look forward to help from you guys . Looking forward to engaging with you guys.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

KayJoe said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm Kevin, I'm new to this forum and this is my very first post.
> 
> ...


I had almost 20 years experience when I opened my first restaurant. It helped.


----------



## Kramer1992 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey there, 

Congratulations, although due to the virus, I'm sure some of your plans may have taken a back-seat. 

Although I'm not currently residing in India, I'm aware of the restaurant business slightly, worked as a limited partner with one of my cousins.

What is it that I can help you with?


----------



## KayJoe (Jul 24, 2020)

For one, I really needed help with getting a manager for the store.

The permissions are pretty much sorted but I'm having trouble to choose well-priced furniture with great designs. 

I did have my supplies and disposables taken care of as well, but now due to the virus, I'm not sure if the supplying company.


----------



## Kramer1992 (Jul 30, 2020)

For the manager of the store, something like Naukri  worked well for me. It's a popular job portal. You could simply use Indeed.com also. There is always a general interest for restaurant manager jobs and the candidates I came across were fairly qualified too.

So is IndiaMart for sorting out all of your supply needs but I'm not sure whether it will help you get what you want.

If you want to buy readymade furniture and fixtures (in case you don't want to spend much), I would still suggest you look up a few suppliers on Indiamart.

I had set up custom furniture for my restaurant which was ideal because it was a themed restaurant.


----------



## KayJoe (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks a ton  

I'll give Naukri a shot. 

Will need to wait out for seeing how the pandemic situation pans out in order to fix my supplies. 

I'm looking for custom furniture myself but i've heard they tend to cost quite a lot. Is that correct? 

And which make (wooden, metal or plastic) and supplier did you use, If i'm not being too rude by asking?


----------



## Kramer1992 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey,

No Problem, I had done a turnkey project with furnitureroots (link) - Niot sure if they have folded following the pandemic or not. You may have to check.

I'm curious though, isn't it really bad out there? How come this idea is still on the cards for you?


----------

